

Ask HN: Does the future include browsing to virtual machines? - andrewstuart

Is the future browser one that includes concepts like browsing to URLs that point to virtual machine images that download and execute inside some sort of container environment?<p>Where the browser is downloaded along with the HTML and JavaScript to execute inside it (I did read about such a concept somewehere a while back).
======
wmf
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/embassies/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/embassies/)

Yeah, it's a cool idea but considering the hate for Java applets, Flash, and
NaCl I don't see it happening.

